
Coronavirus: A woman behind India's first testing kit - senthil_rajasek
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52064427
======
tropdrop
The headline should note - virologist Minal Dakhave Bhosale, Mylab's research
and development chief, finished development of the kit just 1 hour before
being taken to the hospital to deliver her own baby!

>That same evening, just an hour before she was taken to hospital ahead of her
Caesarean, she submitted the proposal to the Indian FDA and the drugs control
authority CDSCO for commercial approval.

What a hero!

------
cvaidya1986
Kudos!

